# Mails in meinem Namen verschickt?



## zickensister (18 Juni 2004)

Hallo, in den letzten Tagen habe ich schon zwei Mails bekommen mit der Nachricht, dass die angeblich von mir geschickten Mails an bestimmte (mir völlig unbekannte) Personen (z.B. von BMW) nicht übertragen werden konnten. Dabei habe ich weder die Mails geschickt, noch kenne ich die Personen bzw. ihre Emailadressen. Zusätzlich beinhalten diese Mails Texte, wie z.B. " Nein zum Zuwanderungsgesetz !" u.ä. Hat da jemand versucht, in meinem Namen Mails zu versenden oder dient diese Aktion der "Werbung" bzw. Verbreitung bestimmter Inhalte? Wie kann ich heraus finden, wer dahinter steckt? Wo haben die meine Mailadresse her? Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen??? 
MfG, Carolin Kraft 

P.S. Ich hänge mal so eine Mail an.


----------



## News (18 Juni 2004)

Vielleicht hat sich Sober H bei dir eingenistet.
Es klingt jedenfalls nach der Sache mit dem rechtsradikalen Massenspam.
Siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5993


----------



## virenscanner (18 Juni 2004)

Relativ "klar" ist, dass es sich bei dieser SPAM um das "Ergebnis" eines Sober-Befalls handeln dürfte. 
Es ist jedoch leider "unklar", *welcher* Rechner verseucht ist. Das einzig Bekannte ist derzeit, dass in "irgendwelchen" Dateeni auf dem befallenen System sich "Deine" E-Mail-Adresse (die als angeblicher Absender "fungierte") sowie die ganzen Zieladressen befinden (die Empfänger). 

Also das eigene System mit einem aktuellem Scanner prüfen, um eine eigene Infektion erst einmal auszuschließen. 

Falls Du "Deine" Mail-Adresse nur an wenige Personen gegeben hast, könntest Du eventuell durch die "Zieladressen" erraten, welches System befallen ist.


----------



## Safebank (22 Juni 2004)

Ich habe den Mist auch bekommen,aber seit ein paar Tagen ist wieder
Ruhe,also ist mit Sicherheit der Sober auf den Rechnern wo sich meine
Mail im Outlook befindet,gekillt.


----------



## Eniac (23 Juni 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Relativ "klar" ist, dass es sich bei dieser SPAM um das "Ergebnis" eines Sober-Befalls handeln dürfte.
> Es ist jedoch leider "unklar", *welcher* Rechner verseucht ist.



Der verseuchte Rechner dürfte sich aus der Absende-IP im eMail-Header ergeben. Anhand dessen sollte der entsprechende ISP den genauen Standort des Rechners ausmachen können. Den header hat der OP aber leider nicht mitgeliefert.


Eniac


----------



## virenscanner (23 Juni 2004)

Ja. Doch "dummerweise" werden bei den meisten "Unzustellbarkeitsbenachrichtigungen" die Original-IP-Adressen leider nicht "weitergegeben".


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2004)

Leider kommen hier mittlerweile die meisten NDRs mit der kompletten Ursprungsmail an. Wer kommt eigentlich auf so eine kranke Idee?


----------



## virenscanner (23 Juni 2004)

Bei mir meist "kompletter Mailinhalt incl. aller Anhänge", aber dafür keine Originalheader...  :evil:  
Imho Resourcenverschwendung ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## Bonnifaz (23 Juni 2004)

ich habe mich auch erst gefreut, dass meine E-Mailadresse scheinbar nicht mehr verwendet wird, mittlerweile glaube ich, dass auf verschiedenen Servern lediglich meine Adresse gebannt wurde und deswegen Ruhe herrscht. In meinem Fall kamen die Mails vermutlich aus Österreich.

B.


----------

